# How a beginner can improve?



## Marioo (May 18, 2019)

Hi, 

This is my first post.

I have just done my first 3BLDs and it is taken me 6-8 minutes. I am using M2/OP and memorization takes me around 4 min.

I am pretty sure that I should focus now on improving my memo. I use letter pairs and to aid me I think on images and audio.

I am also learning some comps for corners using UFR as buffer. I cannot use these comps in my solves because in OP the buffer is LBU.

I just wanted some guidance in how should I proceed improving my memo and transitioning to 3-style.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 20, 2019)

dont learn 3- style until you're at least sub 3 most people don't advise learning it till your sub 1:30 
I would focus on memo and tracing to improve accuracy and speed

personally I go for aecrcuracy over speed as a success will always beat a DNF whatever the speed


----------



## Marioo (May 20, 2019)

Thank you 
Any advice for improving memo?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 21, 2019)

do you do corners edges edges corners for memo then exec because that really helps but the main thing with memo is practice


----------



## Marioo (May 21, 2019)

Ok. Thank you . Hope to make progress


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 21, 2019)

good luck


----------



## billrogers (May 22, 2019)

Marioo, thank you for a good question, cos I`m also interested in how to improve my skills


----------

